# Refusing Rabies & booster vaccinations....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Had to take Midgie to this wonderful vet that I've found after many years of searching for a yeast skin infection. She's all better but still on meds and medicated shampoos. Vet talked me into put her on flea meds as Midgie's very allergic to flea saliva. She's taken Comfortis before with no problems, so I agreed and the vet assured me it's totally natural. I got a 6 month supply, but plan to give it every other month instead of every month as we don't have problems with fleas. Anyway, she was strongly recommending I get booster vaccinations and rabies and said "IT iS the LAw!! I told her I didn't care that it was the law and didn't agree with annual vaccinations. Midgie has severe allergy problems and I don't want any more issues or even death. I've been considering the Rabies only because she is around other family pets and we're fixing to go camping to another state where the campground requires proof of rabies vac., but never asks for it. I called the vet today to ask how the dose was given. Is it given for the weight of the dog or is it a standard dose. They told me it was a standard dose. I said, let me get this straight--the same dose you would give a Great Dane is the same dose you give a 10 pound Chi? She said yes which sealed my decision as to why I would rather take my chances by not vaccinating. Something really needs to be done about these vets. I really like this vet, but she burst my bubble when she started pushing annual vaccinations, especially when she knows Midgie's history and problems. Just wanted all you to know about the dosage of the Rabies vaccs. Not sure if this is the way they dose everywhere or not, but may be a question you bring up with your vet next time they're due for their rabies shot.:foxes15:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It is the same with the 'yearly' vaccines. Now they make a 3 yr distemper, parvo etc vaccine, which is the SAME as the one year---just labeled differently. Rabies is requirred by law in all states I believe. 3 year same thing as one year. I have heard that some vets will give a half vaccine, and fill out the paper with the full dose. Rare, but I have heard of it!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, I might consider half a shot even though chis are not half the size of a Great Dane. My vet didn't even offer titer test and I forgot to ask. I'll ask next time I call. i just read this article that said many of the annual vaccines are good for 3-5 years and some longer.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My understanding is that some vets (Banfield/Petsmart, for one) give a standard dose, but others adjust for size. One of the vets we use has a sign on the wall stating they believe in vaccines tailored to each dog. He reassured me that the doses given to Mickey and Piper were NOT the same as those given to a German Shepherd. Are there others vets in the area you could check with?


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I agree with what you are saying and it is really kind of you to care so much for your chi I personally would think it is your decision as an owner and I highly doubt midge has a disease. BUT I am a big believer in vaccinations and pain relief having a bunch of nurses and doctors in my family to know it is really beneficial and 99% of the time does not cause any damage. I do believe that the weight of a dog should be a major consideration!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I haven't vaccinated any of my dogs in years and years. I stopped vaccinating in 2006. I have always been anti-vax when it comes to humans. My own kids are not vaccinated and never have been. They are a healthy 12 and 15 years old now. Never had an ear infection, never had the flu, are rarely sick - years go by between illnesses for them. I am a firm believer that vaccines actually weaken the immune system. Not to mention the crap that is in vaccines. I could go on and on......

So, in short, I wouldn't vax either. My vet supports my choices.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I haven't vaccinated any of my dogs in years and years. I stopped vaccinating in 2006. I have always been anti-vax when it comes to humans. My own kids are not vaccinated and never have been. They are a healthy 12 and 15 years old now. Never had an ear infection, never had the flu, are rarely sick - years go by between illnesses for them. I am a firm believer that vaccines actually weaken the immune system. Not to mention the crap that is in vaccines. I could go on and on......
> 
> 
> 
> So, in short, I wouldn't vax either. My vet supports my choices.



I agree with you totally! Not to mention how many people are unaware of the amount of YEARS their dog still has immunity for vaccines it received as a pup. Some vaccines only need to be administered every few yrs, yet people fall into the trap of taking their dogs to the vet every yr. not realizing how much they are over vaccinating. My crew is due for rabies. They will not get this vaccine again for 3-4 yrs.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I haven't vaccinated any of my dogs in years and years. I stopped vaccinating in 2006. I have always been anti-vax when it comes to humans. My own kids are not vaccinated and never have been. They are a healthy 12 and 15 years old now. Never had an ear infection, never had the flu, are rarely sick - years go by between illnesses for them. I am a firm believer that vaccines actually weaken the immune system. Not to mention the crap that is in vaccines. I could go on and on......
> 
> 
> 
> So, in short, I wouldn't vax either. My vet supports my choices.



I agree with you totally! Not to mention how many people are unaware of the amount of YEARS their dog still has immunity for vaccines it received as a pup. Some vaccines only need to be administered every few yrs, yet people fall into the trap of taking their dogs to the vet every yr. not realizing how much they are over vaccinating. My crew is due for rabies. They will not get this vaccine again for 3-4 yrs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm wondering whether or not some states will 'accept' titers on Rabies. I think we had someone that was traveling from Canada to US, and the phone conversation was that they had to have the 'paper work' associated with the vaccine. I'm too scared not to vaccinate by pups. I just wish IL would accept titers.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I know my state, Pennsylvania, does not accept titres on rabies, but I know you can get a medical exclusion that is very strict. I think you have to get it renewed every, single year.

There are exemption laws on this site:
States Allowing Medical Exemptions for Rabies Vaccination | Truth4Dogs


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I do believe in vax for babies as both my twins have been vaccinated. Midgie was vaccinated as a pup. But I really don't believe she needs them at this stage of life. What's driving my fear about this whole situation is if something were to happen and they came and took my Midgie away and euthanized her for not being vaccinated. That's really all I'm worried about because her contact with people and other animals is minimal. I don't take her to dog parks or nothing like that although were going camping soon.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

woodard2009 said:


> I do believe in vax for babies as both my twins have been vaccinated. Midgie was vaccinated as a pup. But I really don't believe she needs them at this stage of life. *What's driving my fear about this whole situation is if something were to happen and they came and took my Midgie away and euthanized her for not being vaccinated*. That's really all I'm worried about because her contact with people and other animals is minimal. I don't take her to dog parks or nothing like that although were going camping soon.


This reminded me of something. I am in Canada. And one of our provinces here - Quebec - just passed legislation that says dogs (and all animals) are sentient beings. Before they were just considered property. But now they are considered sentient/living beings. ((yeah, I know you are all saying "good grief! They needed a law to see that!'"))That means there are now VERY stiff rules with respect to animal treatment, abuse and euthanasia. 

I was so happy to see this law passed. It's definitely a precedent that I sincerely hope other provinces pass as well and then hopefully it will filter into the USA as well.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually do the rabies vaccination, but no distemper. Here is why I do the rabies: I was bitten by a large dog when I was little. It was a farm dog with no rabies vaccination, and it was a bad bite. If my parents had wanted to, I believe they could have forced the neighbors to have the dog euthanized (and me being so little, I don't actually know what ended up happening). If I were out somewhere, and some kid shoved their hand at Beverly, I don't think she would bite but you never know. At least if she did I could show she had been vaccinated. The thought of this scenario scares me to death.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I usually do the rabies vaccination, but no distemper. Here is why I do the rabies: I was bitten by a large dog when I was little. It was a farm dog with no rabies vaccination, and it was a bad bite. If my parents had wanted to, I believe they could have forced the neighbors to have the dog euthanized (and me being so little, I don't actually know what ended up happening). If I were out somewhere, and some kid shoved their hand at Beverly, I don't think she would bite but you never know. At least if she did I could show she had been vaccinated. The thought of this scenario scares me to death.


Where I live they quarantine a dog who is not current on vaccines for a period of time. They would not euthanize the dog. 

When I was a kid I watched our Dachshund bite a kid. The kid was tormenting the dog and the dog, rightfully, bit him. Our dog was put in quarantine for two weeks.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

CuddlesMom said:


> I know my state, Pennsylvania, does not accept titres on rabies, but I know you can get a medical exclusion that is very strict. I think you have to get it renewed every, single year.
> 
> There are exemption laws on this site:
> States Allowing Medical Exemptions for Rabies Vaccination | Truth4Dogs


The state of TN isn' exempt. Tina (Lulu) was telling me that even exempt dogs can suffer severe consquences. Here's how it was put to me: Let's just say a bat flew into my house and bit me and I needed medical attention. Without any reason, they could come and take Midgie and would put her to sleep without question because she doesn't have the rabies vaccine and even tho she's exempt. So it sounds like a no-win situation any way you look at it. I still think I'll take my chances and not vaccinate.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I usually do the rabies vaccination, but no distemper. Here is why I do the rabies: I was bitten by a large dog when I was little. It was a farm dog with no rabies vaccination, and it was a bad bite. If my parents had wanted to, I believe they could have forced the neighbors to have the dog euthanized (and me being so little, I don't actually know what ended up happening). If I were out somewhere, and some kid shoved their hand at Beverly, I don't think she would bite but you never know. At least if she did I could show she had been vaccinated. The thought of this scenario scares me to death.


I know what you mean. When people and/or kids come up wanting to pet her, I say no as she can be unpredictable.


----------



## Izzie 6 (Dec 29, 2019)

I do get vaccinations for my 3 chi's but it makes me nervous. I have complained for yrs. that the 6 lb. chi's get the same amount as a great dane. Especially the rabies vaccine. I won't get both the Distemper/Parvo and rabies at the same time. I get them a month apart. So far my babies haven't had any problems with vaccines. The Leptospirosis is one vaccine I refuse, it is controversial whether it even prevents the disease and can affect the liver. I also will wait at least 3 yrs. between revaccinations. I had a yorkie that was allergic to flea bites. It was a nightmare, so I understand what you are going through.


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

I am terrified that I might have caused Laurel's atopy by overvaccinating her. I know better, but she was such a tiny and fragile puppy, we were living outside, and I was terrified of Parvo. I think I was also a bit confused about Animal Control not being the same thing as Child Protective Services at the time, because it was a big deal that I couldn't get her rabies vax in time to get her dog license the second she turned the age where we legally have to have dog licenses in my area.

Chocolate was already an "illegal dog" when she came home, so I got parvo/distemper first, waited the maximum time the vet recommended instead of the minimum, and got her rabies vax and dog license when I got them.

I went with Dr. Jean Dodds' recomendation to go ahead and got Laurel's three year DHPP on schedule. I hope to be able to get titers done the next time the vet sends me the card. 

My understanding is that the laws about rabies vaccines are unscientific. My cat will get a single rabies vaccination sooner or later and a booster only if her titers show that she needs one.

My dogs are vulnerable little creatures who can legally be taken away from me and killed if I break laws. That's why I don't jaywalk or make failed attempts to snap capitalism at it's weakest link so I guess it's a good thing all in all even when it's nofe air.


----------



## Izzie 6 (Dec 29, 2019)

Stop beating yourself up. You only did what you thought was right. You just have to make the decisions you think are best and then go with it. I've done a lot of things I regret later, but you just have to move on and do the best you can. Take care.


----------

